# Bruce EverBond flooring adhesive?



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have never used the Bruce engineered flooring adhesive and I'm looking for opinions. I usually use Bostiks Best but I got this Bruce adhesive at a great price from a friend that had a bunch left over. How's the consistency? Optimal working temp? Any suggestions?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I have used it a few times. It is nothing like Bostik's, performance wise. It is about like any other water based/acrylic wood adhesive. Trowels easy and has a good initial grab. I'd use it on a second floor with no hesitation, but any situation where moisture might come into play I'd much rather use a moisture cured or a resin based urethane.


----------

